# Toro 724 problem



## sporre13 (Dec 25, 2010)

Hi, I am considering buying a Toro 724 on Craigslist for $150. It appears to be in very good condition, but the owner said that the last time he used it, it ran rough. He used it all winter and it ran great, but the last time he used it, it didn't sound good when it was idling slow, and it would die when he increased the idle to fast. 

What would be the most likely cause of this issue? Is there a good chance that I can run some Seafoam in the gas and spray some carb cleaner and get it back to 100%, or could it be something more serious? I'm trying to weigh the risk/reward of buying it. 

Thanks!


----------



## bwdbrn1 (Nov 24, 2010)

Try the Seafoam and fresh gas to see if that does the trick. Don't know how old your Toro is, but if it has sat any period of time with old gas in it, things could just be gummed up.


----------



## td5771 (Feb 21, 2011)

look at the worst case scenario. i just put a new carburetor on an old tecumseh 10hp. when i took the carb off to clean/rebuild it, the inside was trashed and it would have been a good possibility it wouldnt work anyway. i paid $85 for the new carb. but 85 bucks got a 10hp 32 inch blower running. if the toro will run and stay running, offer him $100. if it wont even run $75 tops. you dont know what else will be wrong with the machine if it wont run. i have bought many blowers over the winter. the ones that are too old or messed up for people to put time and money into. i do the work myself so its worth it to make a few bucks. i only paid more than 80 for one machine and they were anywhere from single stages to big 2 stage blowers. a toro 724 in the off season that does not fully function is worth 100 tops if the rest of it is in really nice shape.


----------



## td5771 (Feb 21, 2011)

this time of year 200 should get a clean, fully functioning machine.


----------



## sporre13 (Dec 25, 2010)

Thanks for your advice, it was helpful as usual. I took your advice and didn't get the Toro. I found a Murray G2250 24" 5hp that is in great shape and doesn't look very old for $125. I picked it up last night. I think that is a better buy than the 724 that was sputtering. Now I just need to winterize it...


----------



## td5771 (Feb 21, 2011)

great. its not that toro snowblowers arent good. i just look at it that if someone couldnt even let the gas run dry or at least use stabilizer they prob. didnt take care of the rest of it.


----------

